# Rear Slide



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Quick question, being new to the TT and slide outs; We're getting ready for a long trip (3 miles) to Newport News State Park. Humoungous (sp) journey but back to the question.... while getting things loaded I noticed the rear slide wasn't level with the trailer, it angles down slightly. Is this correct or should I level the slide while I have it in the driveway and plenty-o-tools at hand?

Another note; thanks for the idea of moving the hinges on the "hamper" in the bathroom. We did this mod today (haven't made first payment yet







" and rearranged the bathroom load..... big help.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HTQM,

I have to ask the obvious - and scary - question...

Do you have the slide support rails attached under - and supporting - the slide?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Assuming the obvious that the rails are in place, there are adjustments on the rails themselves to allow vertical adjustment. By all means level the thing now while, like you said you have access to all tools etc.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The slide arm adjustments should work in this case. Many of us are a little tongue high in the first place to allow rain to drip off the rear slide. One question is how can you tell it's not level now? I guess if it's too bad, you can always drive the 3 miles and sleep at home.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

HTQM said:


> Quick question, being new to the TT and slide outs; We're getting ready for a long trip (3 miles) to Newport News State Park. Humoungous (sp) journey but back to the question.... while getting things loaded I noticed the rear slide wasn't level with the trailer, it angles down slightly. Is this correct or should I level the slide while I have it in the driveway and plenty-o-tools at hand?
> 
> Another note; thanks for the idea of moving the hinges on the "hamper" in the bathroom. We did this mod today (haven't made first payment yet
> 
> ...


We are off the subject here, but where in NN are you from? We are from Wmsbg. We'd love to meet you sometime.
Don and Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HTQM

Can you post a pic? What are you using as a ref. point the bottom or the top of the rear slide? If your trailer is level the bottom of the rear slide should be level. The top has a slope. If you are inside and take a look from front to rear of the rear slide you can see the slope because the border gives it away.

To level the rear slide your supports have screws that can be turned to adjust the the rear slides.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> HTQM
> 
> Can you post a pic? What are you using as a ref. point the bottom or the top of the rear slide? If your trailer is level the bottom of the rear slide should be level. The top has a slope. If you are inside and take a look from front to rear of the rear slide you can see the slope because the border gives it away.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better than Thor has just said
Take care of it while you're still at home

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> HTQM,
> 
> I have to ask the obvious - and scary - question...
> 
> ...


Uh...that would be bad if it was out without the rails....


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

The supports are in place and the angle is enough to be seen with out putting a level on it. Wasn't sure if this was intentional, water run-off or ease of slideing out. Sounds like I better true it. Thanks for the help, know it was probably a silly question to most.

Our long voyage (3 miles) is the result of not knowing how fast campgrounds fill, we wanted a short journey of around 40 miles or so to get the bugs out of our set-up. I would get laughed off the web-site if I listed everything we forgot on our first outing (canned goods require a can opener, can't flip eggs with your fingers).

Dave


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Never a silly question for us
Our first outing was only a 3-4 miles away from home
What better way of doing it,If you forget something it is easy enough to run home and get it 
verse having to look for a store to buy what you need

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> The top has a slope. If you are inside and take a look from front to rear of the rear slide you can see the slope because the border gives it away.
> [snapback]118060[/snapback]​


Ditto. The slope is very obvious inside my TT. There is at least an inch difference between the front and the rear of the slide as is evidenced by looking at the cabinet doors in the slide. The border is a giveaway too.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dave

3 miles away from home for your 1st trip









Ours was in our driveway







I did not even want to risk the 3 miles.

Thor


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Does this mean Gilligan has moved up from Tank Labeler to Slide Leveler?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

There's a reason my second trip was about 1 mile from a Super Wal*Mart. I'm not a WalMart guy but will admit it sure came in handy.

Forgetting a can opener is not a bad thing. We've made friends camping after having to borrow one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Does this mean Gilligan has moved up from Tank Labeler to Slide Leveler?
> [snapback]118398[/snapback]​


I swear the cloned him.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Never a silly question for us
> Our first outing was only a 3-4 miles away from home
> What better way of doing it,If you forget something it is easy enough to run home and get it
> verse having to look for a store to buy what you need
> ...


Hey, our first "trip" was down 1 stair, through the garage, and 2 steps up into the OB. Then revers & repeat to get the TP...the bottle opener...the refrigerator goods...the...well, you get the point! Doesn't matter where you are as long as your Outbackin'!


----------

